# Canon EOS 1100D Processed image problem



## Bert3 (Feb 21, 2015)

I bought a Canon 1100D which, although new & boxed, came from liquidated stock. It works perfectly apart from one fault which makes it virtually useless. Because I "didn't buy from an approved Canon supplier", Canon support wont even offer advice, let alone investigate the problem.

The processed picture quality appears 'washed out'. The colours on the raw CR2 files are good / realistic, but something in the data attached to the image means the RGB settings in processed images (jpg, previews on DPP software, even on the cameras LCD screen) look terrible; blues become pale green or reduced to greys and reds go pale pink etc .....

I've checked/rechecked and tried all combinations of white balance/RGB/custom etc in the onboard menus, and installed correct firmware (1.0.5) but nothing seems to work. Anyone seen this before or can offer any advice it would be gratefully received.


----------



## KmH (Feb 21, 2015)

Raw files don't have a color space, though the camera has 2 color spaces to choose from for JPEG image files made in the camera - sRGB and Adobe RGB. See page 119 of the 1100D (T3 in the USA, Kiss X50 in Japan) Instruction manual.
Your problem sounds like a color space compatibility issue during/after processing.

Color Management, Part 1: Concept & Overview
Color Management, Part 2: Color Spaces
Color Management, Part 3: Color Space Conversion
Understanding Gamma Correction & Digital Tones


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2015)

Have you tried shooting with the camera set to RAW + JPG mode? To see if the in-camera-created JPEG files have decent color? Posting a photo might help us diagnose the degree of severity of the issue.


----------



## Bert3 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies: I've tried the 'RAW/JPG shoots Derrel and the RAW is as described, whilst the jpg displays 'washed out'. Any attempt to preview the RAW files results in it being processed within a few seconds to the washed out image. I think you may be onto the problem KmH (Colour space looks very possible as the issue as, if I'm understanding correctly, gamma is more related to brightness, not colour tone) - but can I stop it happening with the 1100D?

Hopefully there are a couple of images attached which show what happens during processing. I've had to take screenshots. then convert them to .jpgs as, when I open the CR2, they get converted within a few seconds to the "high quality" version of the second image. :-(

The colours in the first image are very close to actual, but note how the deep blue goes virually black, the greens get weaker, and the car in the background switches from light blue to lmost grey.


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 22, 2015)

From what you've described and shown so far I'd say your camera is working just fine -- no problem there. I'm inclined to think your experiencing processing problems with DPP and color management of your computer system.

So, good news: camera is fine, bad news: working through color management/processing is going to take some time and there's lots to learn.

If you'd like more reassurance about the camera function you could make one of those CR2 files availabe (the one you showed would be fine) for an independent check -- you can post a dropbox link here and I'd be happy to examine the file for you.

Under the Raw tab in the tool palette the Picture Style should default sync with what you had set on the camera -- any chance that's been changed?

Have you calibrated the display on your computer and if so how?

From the Tools menu in DPP there's a Preferences option; what do you have set under the Color Management tab -- show us a screen shot.

Joe


----------



## Bert3 (Feb 22, 2015)

The issue is also visible when viewing live on the onboard LCD display, so unfortunately it's not something that DPP or computer software is doing ... thanks anyway.

I'll take/upload another CR2 when I get a chance (camera's boxed up at work at the moment).


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2015)

The major difference between the 2 photos you posted looks to be the white balance.


----------



## Bert3 (Feb 22, 2015)

yep -I suspected that but have tried all WB settings (including setting custom to a white card) to no avail. Is there an onboard sensor which sets WB or is it something the camera processes from each image? Is there a way to stop WB being applied to the image?


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 22, 2015)

Bert3 said:


> yep -I suspected that but have tried all WB settings (including setting custom to a white card) to no avail. Is there an onboard sensor which sets WB or is it something the camera processes from each image? Is there a way to stop WB being applied to the image?



WB has no effect on the raw CR2 files. It is only applied to the processed RGB images, but there is no way to not apply WB to an RGB image.

Joe


----------



## Alexr25 (Feb 22, 2015)

On my monitor the first picture is way too warm and about 1/2 stop under exposed, the second one looks good with correct WB and exposure.
I suggest you take a look at your monitor calibration.


----------



## Bert3 (Feb 23, 2015)

Alexr25 said:


> On my monitor the first picture is way too warm and about 1/2 stop under exposed, the second one looks good with correct WB and exposure.
> I suggest you take a look at your monitor calibration.



? In the 2nd pic the blue cars have been turned grey ?....... I'd rather my camera didn't take colours out of my pictures!.

....and I repeat, the same happens in the LCD display, so it is definitely a camera issue, not a pc monitor issue.


----------



## KmH (Feb 23, 2015)

Well the LCD display on the camera is pretty much useless for gauging color or exposure, unless you look at the image histogram instead of the photo itself.

It isn't a camera issue. It's a photographer knowledge, camera control skills issue. 

*Image Files*

Understanding Bit Depth
Understanding Image Types: JPEG & TIFF
Understanding RAW Files: Why Should I Use RAW?
*Tones & Contrast*

Understanding Histograms, Part 1: Tones & Contrast
Understanding Histograms, Part 2: Luminosity & Color
Using the "Levels" Tool in Photoshop
Using the "Curves" Tool in Photoshop


----------



## Bert3 (Feb 25, 2015)

Some of those links have been well worth reading and have filled in some gaps in my tech understanding, but the fact remains, even with the camera in full 'auto', WB set in 'Auto', rgb brackets unadjusted, and storage in any of the jpeg settings (in other words, the camera set up as 99% of the world uses a camera) the image is converted/stored with the colours washed out! There is no 'photographer knowledge-camera skills' input (isn't noob bashing fun - easy target, hey?)......  I have no problem with similar settings on my Nikon D3200, or when using other borrowed dslr's. This is why I tried, to no avail, using the Cr2 files. But something in the camera is adding a processing instruction even to these raw files, to reduce, not enhance, the colour quality of the image, and I was hoping someone might have come across the issue (and identified a solution) before.


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 25, 2015)

Bert3 said:


> Some of those links have been well worth reading and have filled in some gaps in my tech understanding, but the fact remains, even with the camera in full 'auto', WB set in 'Auto', rgb brackets unadjusted, and storage in any of the jpeg settings (in other words, the camera set up as 99% of the world uses a camera) the image is converted/stored with the colours washed out! There is no 'photographer knowledge-camera skills' input (isn't noob bashing fun - easy target, hey?)......  I have no problem with similar settings on my Nikon D3200, or when using other borrowed dslr's. This is why I tried, to no avail, using the Cr2 files. But something in the camera is adding a processing instruction even to these raw files, to reduce, not enhance, the colour quality of the image, and I was hoping someone might have come across the issue (and identified a solution) before.



Sorry about the "noob bashing." I would be happy to help but you're not making it easy. You're claiming things are happening that either can't happen or that are normal and should happen but you think they shouldn't. "But something in the camera is adding a processing instruction even to these raw files, to reduce, not enhance, the colour quality of the image...." That may be what it's supposed to do. There's one way to find out, but just your description isn't enough. Set up a dropbox and make one of your CR2 files available. If you don't want to set up a dropbox I can give you a direct FTP address. ftp://photojoes.net/ It requires a User Name: Fuji and Password: XF-14mm. A CR2 file will allow me to see what your camera is doing.

Joe


----------

